# Tawteen & Security Clearance Duration



## Yashuz (15 d ago)

Does Non govt companies in contract hire also takes longer time for Security clearance 

Which all companies should require security clearance ?


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Yashuz said:


> Does Non govt companies in contract hire also takes longer time for Security clearance
> 
> Which all companies should require security clearance ?


Why would you need security clearance for a non Govt company?


----------



## Yashuz (15 d ago)

I mean semi govt companies 

How long does clearance take for semi govt companies with contract hire


----------



## psychopomp1 (Aug 5, 2021)

Gotcha. Can take anywhere from a few weeks to 6+ months. Mine took 7 months!! (working for ADNOC). Basically there's no set timescales, it takes however long it takes.


----------

